# Multiple entery visa



## kollyj (Aug 15, 2012)

Please what is the meaning of multiple entery visa given by South African embassy I will like to know


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

It means that you're allowed to entry the country many times within the period of time when your visa valid.


----------



## kollyj (Aug 15, 2012)

My friend was given a visa to South Africa but he was told to enter on or before 30th of this month but was not stated that it was either 3month visa or not so he was confused and its going for a 5 days conference which is a visiting visa


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm sure you're friend will be ok. He just needs to check what his visa says. They usually mark all the information on it like quantity of entries, expiration date etc.


----------

